# Hickory HF



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a hickory HF I did with a ebony collar and a ebony finial. Walls are 1/8" thick. Finished with Minwax Antique Oil and buffed with the Beall 3 buff system. It is 6 1/2" across and 3 1/2" high. Came out better than I expected.


----------



## cdat (Dec 27, 2007)

Excellent work. Hope you don't mind if I print up a picture of that to add to my collection of future projects.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice as usual Bernie. Wouldn't expect less from you.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a real beauty bud. That finial is wicked cool and shines like nothing else! Nice job. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. This one was a lot of fun to turn. It was actually harder to turn but more fun. It to is sitting on the mantle.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Just beautiful Bernie, but how are WE going to improve our skills if you don't do photo-shoots?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry I will see if I can do another one like the first one I did. Thanks.


----------

